# How 1911 safetys work...



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

That is so cool. I love seeing and understanding how things work like that.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent pictures making the safeties' operations in 1911s understandable even to mechanically challenged people like me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you again Mr.Holbrook for a fine demo on how the saftys work. Great job.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Excellent thread!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## marcodelat (Nov 15, 2006)

You got something on the pre-1970 half cock safety?

Would appreciate. Thanx


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

marcodelat said:


> You got something on the pre-1970 half cock safety?
> 
> Would appreciate. Thanx


The half cock notch isnt a manual safety, its ONLY there to catch the hammerfall in case something does manage to jar the mechanics enough to release the hammer(like possibly running foxhole to foxhole and jumping in ) It should NOT be used to carry the sidearm in that manner.But I have never had that happen to me in all the time Ive carried the 1911 platform!


----------



## marcodelat (Nov 15, 2006)

scooter said:


> The half cock notch isnt a manual safety, its ONLY there to catch the hammerfall in case something does manage to jar the mechanics enough to release the hammer(like possibly running foxhole to foxhole and jumping in ) It should NOT be used to carry the sidearm in that manner.But I have never had that happen to me in all the time Ive carried the 1911 platform!


Yep right you are, there's no reason on earth to use half cock as a safety, as you said, it's meant as a "built-in" safety to prevent hammer fall... 
I have seen that happen... VERY DANGEROUS.

What I meant goes along these lines...

What causes half cock to fail... notches, sear spring - weak, "not right"... just wondered about if any pics & details are out there on this - something along the lines of what John Holbrook posted.


----------

